# Wire - GeekVape N80 Fused Clapton Wire (30ga*3+38ga)



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

Hi Vendors

Anyone with this wire in stock?

*GeekVape N80 Fused Clapton Wire (30ga*3+38ga)*


----------



## JB1987 (10/11/17)

Vape King has stock
https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-fused-clapton-wire-30gax338ga-3m.html

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

